

Article | How Homo-Facebookiens will kill Homo-Sapiens? - bea85
https://plus.google.com/111297306144520956414/posts/JLQogwzooYd?hl

======
_delirium
Slightly earlier submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3033327>

